# Contador de 00 a 77



## digitalgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Hola a todos!

saben soy nueva en este foro y en electronica soy un desastre quizas    jaja, el caso es que les agradeceria mucho si me ayudaran a hacer un contador asincrono ascendente y descendente que cuente de 00 a 77 y que al final se presente en un display de 7 segmentos.

ya lo intente haciendo primero un contador de 0 a 7, por medio de del flujograma, la tabla de estados y los mapas K (por todo el proceso tedioso ese), pero no me ha salido aun =(.

cualquier consejo se los agradecere muchisimo!!! =)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lo puedes realizar con 
2 IC 74LS192
2 IC 74LS247
2 Display 

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/480/337938_DS.pdf
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/105/361053_DS.pdf


----------



## clocko (Oct 16, 2007)

aah pues realmente no es nada dificil, lo puedes hacer con 3 CI 74ls73 y dos decodificadores BCD 74ls47

de acuerdo a la tabla de exitacion del flip flop jk 

Q(t) Q(t+1)   j    k

 0           1     1   x
 1           0      x  1

 esto significa que para que la salida Q cambie de cero a uno debes tener j=1 y k= no importa y para que cambie la salida Q cambie de 1  a cero debes tener j= no importa y k=1, por lo tanto j y k en todos tus flip flop deberan tener un uno (1) como valor de entrada para poder hacer un contador asincrono.

como sabras para que sea asincrono deberas conectar las salida de tu primer flip flop a la entrada de reloj del segundo, la salida del segundo a la entrada del reloj del tercero y asi sucesivamente

una vez aclarado esto pues sabemos que con tres bits se pueden contar los numeros de 0 al 7 y con otros 3 bits puedes hacer otro conteo de 0 a 7, por lo tanto no hay nada que calcular como tu dices, ni flujograma ni tablas de estado ni mapas de karnaugh ni nada de nada, 

solo haz un contador de 6 bits utiliza los primeros 3 para las unidades, los conectas directamente al primer decodificador(unidades) y los ultimos 3 bits al siguiente decoder y listo sin caculos  ni nada de nada.  

PD. hay que estudiar un poquito mas, a veces la respuesa esta frente a ti, no hay que buscar tan afondo.

checa este diagramita que es lo mismo que te explico.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Amigo colocalo en otro formadto. el cocodrile que tengo no lo puede abrir.


----------



## clocko (Oct 16, 2007)

ahi esta el mismo pero en imagen para que revises, el otro formato es para el circuit maker 
cualquier duda pues pregunten.


----------



## clocko (Oct 16, 2007)

este seria el contador pero completo sin brincarse del 7 al 0 en las unidades pero si del 77 al 00.


----------



## faberfree (Jun 12, 2009)

Man podrias poner porfavor el dibujo ya que ese programa no lo uso 

te agradeceria un monton


----------



## yaghox (Oct 24, 2012)

Bajando el circuito y al correrlo en circuit maker me cuenta pero solo en forma ascendente, como haria para ponerlo en forma descendente?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola yaghox

Si te refieres al circuito que viene en el mensaje #6 de clocko tendrías que hacerlo completamente diferente.

Haciendo un contador con 4 Flip-Flip de cualquier tipo cuanta en binario natural, del 0 a F.
Así que hay que hacerlo *Decimal detectando*, cuando cuenta *ascendentemente*, *la cuenta A* y en ese instante restablecer los Flip-Flip’s a 0.
Cuando está contando *descendentemente* hay que detectar *cuando llega a F* y en ese instante restablecer a 9.
Ascendente   0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A --> Reset a 0.
Descendente 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0 F --> Reset a 9.

Para que cuenten ascendentemente se conecta:
 Q a su J
nQ a su K
También funciona conectando la J y La K al Vcc. Sin conectar a sus Q’s.
*Q* al Clock del Siguiente Flip-Flip.

En cambio para que cuenten descendentemente se conecta:
 Q a su J
nQ a su K
También funciona conectando la J y La K al Vcc. Sin conectar a sus Q’s.
*nQ* al Clock del Siguiente Flip-Flip.

Notas que la diferencia es si conectas la Q o la nQ al siguiente Flip-Flip ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yaghox (Oct 24, 2012)

Gracias Mr Carlos, sabes que trato de montaro eliminando las conexiones del diagrama que monto clocko y hacerlo como tu dices pero nada...Hay alguna manera de que atraves de un interruptor cuente en ambos sentidos?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola yaghox

He estado experimentando con ese contador que pretendes hacer.
Según entiendo quieres hacer un contador con Flip-Flip’s 74LS73 ascendente descendente decimal de 00 a 77 y que con un conmutador cambie la dirección de conteo.

Con el simulador CircuitMaker creo que no se puede. Al menos no logré hacerlo funcionar.

En el archivo: *Up Down CKT LVW DSN.ZIP* van incluidos los archivos de los simuladores:
CircuitMaker.
LiveWire.
ISIS De Proteus.

Cada uno tiene sus problemas(Defectos).

El archivo *Binario** Up Down 0-F 74LS73.CKT* te puede servir de base para cambiarlo a *Decimal** Up Down 0-F 74LS73.CKT*

Analiza los archivos: Decimal Up 0-9 74LS73.CKT y Decimal Down 9-0 74LS73.CKT. espero que puedas lograr tu objetivo.

Y si alguien por aquí nos ayuda por aquí se les agradecería infinitamente. Yo me cansé de experimentar.
Tal vez sea un truco del CircuitMake o una Opción que pasé por alto o un defecto de este simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yaghox (Oct 25, 2012)

Mr muchisimas gracias. Apenas tenga algo a la mano te doy repuesta sobre el logro de mis objetivos..


----------



## yaghox (Feb 13, 2013)

MR. Carlos quisisera adaptar el circuito con 74ls73 de 00 a 77 que propuso clocko con un 74ls192 para tener el conteo ascendente y descendente.. Es esto posible? Trabajo con el simulador proteus..
Gracias de antemano..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2013)

yaghox dijo:


> MR. Carlos quisisera adaptar el circuito con 74ls73 de 00 a 77 que propuso clocko con un 74ls192 para tener el conteo ascendente y descendente.. Es esto posible? Trabajo con el simulador proteus..
> Gracias de antemano..



Si, es posible, muestra tus avances.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2013)

Buenos días yaghox

Realizar ese contador no es complicado, pero...

¿Qué necesitas? ...

*Cuando en sentido ascendente llegue a "77"...*
1 - Se detenga la cuenta.
2 - Se ponga a "00" y continue contando.
3 - Invierta la cuenta y cuente en sentido descendente.

*Cuando en sentido descendente llegue a "00"*
1 -  Se detenga la cuenta.
2 -  Se ponga a "77" y continue contando.
3 -  Invierta la cuenta y cuente en sentido ascendente.

Como verás hay muchas posibilidades   

sal U2


----------



## yaghox (Feb 13, 2013)

OK. Voy a subir el archivo en isis proteus.. La cuestion seria que en forma ascendente vaya de 00 a 77 y se regrese a empezar el conteo nuevamente de 00 a 77 y en forma descendente vaya de 77 a 00 y se regrese nuevamente a 77 y asi sucesivamente.. No doy con el chiste..
La imagen Contador Ascendente de 00 a 99 no tiene ninguna adaptacion y es lo que yo quiero hacer con el contador pero este este de 00 a 99. Y la imagen de adaptado intente hacerlo de 00 a 77 pero da error.
Adjunto tambien los archivos en formato de isis de proteus..
Gracias de antemano con lo que me puedan ayudar..


----------



## miguelus (Feb 14, 2013)

Buenos días yaghox.

_Lo prometido es deuda_, No he tenído mucho tiempo para ayudarte en tu problema ya que ando recuperándome de un pequeño infarto , pero algo he podído hacer

Te dejo el fichero simulado en Proteus, el contador, básicamente hace lo que necesítas.

Como verás el control está hecho con un conmutador de dos posiciones, una para Cuenta  Ascendente (UP) y la otra posición para Cuenta Descendente (DN).

Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Sal U2


----------



## yaghox (Feb 14, 2013)

Gracias Miguelus.. Solo me queda hacerle algunos arreglos.. Muy agradecido y que te mejores pronto...
Gracias una vez mas por la ayuda


----------

